# Quality Manual for the Welding or Inspection activity



## m.medhat (26 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني
اود من حضرتكم الحصول على نماذج منQuality Manual for the Welding or Inspection activity 
حتى يكون مرجعية لي اثناء عملي
شكرا لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (30 ديسمبر 2012)

يمكنك قراءة كتاب الفحص الهندسي في المنشأة النفطية يا استاذ مدحت وانا موجود استطيع ارساله لل مع حبي وتحياتي 
اخوك شاكر محمود تركي


----------

